# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: actualización de precios de la miel

## Polinizaciones

*El Comité Nacional de la Miel (National Honey Board) publicó recientemente los precios registrados para los canales de venta mayorista y al por menor (supermercado) desde el año 2006 a septiembre 2014.* *Precio miel  por mayor / valor mayorista  USD/kg*                  enero febrero marzo abril mayo junio julio agosto septiembre octubre noviembre diciembre   2006 6,09 5,98 6,00 5,71 5,93 6,13 5,91 5,76 6,22 6,27 6,27 6,24   2007 6,24 6,00 6,16 6,20 5,93 6,38 6,71 6,69 6,69 7,11 6,71 6,49   2008 6,76 6,31 6,51 6,87 6,76 7,07 7,13 7,11 7,27 7,58 7,58 7,27   2009 7,27 7,49 7,18 7,11 7,42 7,38 7,87 7,69 7,40 7,44 7,67 7,80   2010 7,71 7,84 7,64 7,58 8,04 7,76 7,67 7,78 7,80 7,93 8,49 8,13   2011 8,27 7,80 8,09 8,40 8,29 8,33 8,38 8,69 8,42 8,62 8,40 9,16   2012 8,76 9,11 9,27 8,71 8,91 8,82 8,93 9,29 9,24 9,13 9,44 9,53   2013 9,40 9,49 9,42 9,67 9,84 9,80 9,82 9,78 10,04 9,91 9,98 10,07   2014 9,80 10,18 10,38 9,13 10,76 10,56 10,64 10,56 11,07 - - -     *Precio miel venta al por menor / retail  USD/kgUSD/kg*                  enero febrero marzo abril mayo junio julio agosto septiembre octubre noviembre diciembre   2006  8,62  8,33  8,36  8,49  8,49  8,36  8,62  8,51  8,69  8,64  8,91  8,69   2007  8,87  8,89  8,64  8,71  8,76  8,96  9,27  9,53  9,49  9,31  9,24  9,38   2008  9,20  9,04  9,31  9,38  9,49  9,44  9,82  9,78  9,93  9,76  10,13  10,22   2009  10,00  10,02  9,91  9,87  10,31  10,40  10,53  902,22  906,67  10,53  10,78  10,82   2010  10,71  10,27  10,51  10,22  10,36  10,69  10,91  11,20  11,07  10,91  11,24  11,24   2011  10,98  11,16  11,33  11,60  11,53  11,20  11,62  11,49  11,49  11,62  11,60  11,80   2012  11,69  12,07  12,04  12,36  12,56  11,82  12,60  12,42  12,73  12,38  12,51  12,80   2013  12,60  12,96  12,62  12,73  13,04  12,91  13,33  13,27  12,93  13,27  13,16  13,42   2014  13,29  13,71  13,71  13,42  14,22  14,04  13,73  14,04  14,16  -  -  -    Fuente: National Honey Board   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Argentina: poca miel y aumento de los precios Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas EE.UU.: actualización mercado de la miel 2013 Curso Taller de Actualización Profesional: Nivelación de Tierras para Riego Minag concluirá actualización de propuesta de reglamento de bioseguridad en 2 semanas

----------

